# Arabian types



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm curious on the origins, differences, etc of different types of Arabians(Polish, Russian, Egyptian, any others there are) what distinguishes one type from another? What physical characteristics and what are the general temperament differences? Are certain better for different disciplines? And, just for fun, do you have a favorite type and why?

If there have already been threads on this topic can someone just point me in their direction? Any websites with good information would also be welcome.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

The July issue of Equus magazine has an article by Dr. Deb Bennett about Arabian bloodlines.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I love the older stocky types crabbet/CM types usually fit that bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

That was supposed to be CMK. I like the ones that are built for endurance. They share a lot of similarities with barbs, but phenotypically I'm not a huge arabian fan. I can appreciate a nice old type, but I keep an eye out for my one friend who loves arabians, not for myself. Sort of like this:










I also love their horses:

http://fairviewarabianstud.com/

Especially the crazy colors


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I clicked the link and went to the first stallion, Aur Golden Topaz. He is gorgeous and his color is amazing. I just don't understand why on earth they would pose that magnificent guy without even combing the tangles out of his mane.:?: Wish I had the time to browse through the rest. I hope they are better groomed.


----------



## elisie (Jun 30, 2014)

Not sure about definitive differences, but I love Egyptian Arabians. I have one, she's pretty hardy and has good endurance. She's mid-twenties and still loves to go out on the trails - she'd gallop the whole time if I'd let her. Also, I find them to generally be daintier. Regardless of what type Arabian, they have those gorgeous floaty trots...favorite breed by far.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I've read somewhere that Polish and Russian bred horses are more stocky, larger, bigger in cheSt, barrel, etc. And don't have the Super dish face like some others. Typically speaking, I'm sure there are exceptions. I've read that Egyptians are finer boned and have smaller frames. I'm not sure about crabbet or Spanish types. I had a mare growing up who was mainly polish bred and she was awesome. She could go for miles and barely break a sweat and she was on the wide-ish side so she was fairly comfortable to ride. My sister's arab is a mix of polish and Egyptian, but she's so narrow, it's like riding a ridge pole!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm very interested in the biomechanics of different types of horses. Can anyone tell me or show me what the "proper" movement (especially at the trot) of an arabian horse is? Does it vary among types?


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

You got the Egyptian, Anglos, Polish, etc. Egyptians have the real dished faces, bug eyes, and dainty build. They are bred for endurance and are generally very spirited. The build of the Anglos and Polish are more filled out compared to the Egyptians. Anglos have a more straight face. They have a lot of pep in their step, but are not as spirited as the Egyptians, but still have a lot of endurance. Polish Arabs' faces begin to dip in then immediately straighten back out. Their temperament, in my experience, is similar to a Quarter Horse's. All Arabians have one less vertebrae and one less rib on each side.

Arabs are very social and in tuned with their surroundings. They seem to have that one person they bond themselves with and really feed off of. They have a heart of gold, are big people pleasers, and eager to learn. I never met a breed more dedicated and hardworking than them.

This is my personal experience. That is not to say that most of what is written above is not subject to debate.


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

The Arabian Horse association website has a ton of good information!

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Education


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Not all Egyptians are of the same type. A lot of the more modern ones are very dishy with thin legs and bodies. The older types (closer to the desert bred) are much stockier and have a fairly straight profile with a fine muzzle. I have a Refky granddaughter who fits this last type.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You haven't lived 'til you've owned an Arabian. JUST mho.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Anglo-Arabian isn't a type of Arabian, it is a cross if an Arabian and thoroughbred. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

grayshell38 said:


> Anglo-Arabian isn't a type of Arabian, it is a cross if an Arabian and thoroughbred.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very true!

Arabian types are as follows:  

Domestic
Russian
Crabbet
Polish
Spanish
Egyptian


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

What would be wonderful, post pics of your Arabian and/or an Arabian that most represents the type you are wanting to display.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got a big weak spot for Polish Arabians, always have. I'm determined to own one in my lifetime, although the island I live on is mostly big draft horses used to haul wood so I'll likely be importing one from somewhere else. Someday.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Corporal said:


> You haven't lived 'til you've owned an Arabian. JUST mho.


I have owned Arabians since 1979, usually in multiples. Until fairly recently, I kept 24. I still have 4.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

If my mother didn't buy me an Arab at age 9, I'd have the same jaded view as most about the breed. I would frown upon them without really knowing the breed. It boils my blood the ignorant remarks I hear "horse people" make. My Polish Arab made a wonderful police horse, but the breed's reputation and the ignorance of the group subsequently dismissed her of her duties. Two mishaps that were no fault of her own would have only been overlooked if she were another breed.

Sorry about my rant.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Like I said, I like barb faces (straight to convex no wedge), round croups and low tails but I wouldn't kick any of these kids to the curb...




























This one has a BLUE EYE









And this EXPLOSION of color


















Ok I'll stop now


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ManeEquinessence said:


> If my mother didn't buy me an Arab at age 9, I'd have the same jaded view as most about the breed. I would frown upon them without really knowing the breed. It boils my blood the ignorant remarks I hear "horse people" make. My Polish Arab made a wonderful police horse, but the breed's reputation and the ignorance of the group subsequently dismissed her of her duties. Two mishaps that were no fault of her own would have only been overlooked if she were another breed.
> 
> Sorry about my rant.


People demean what they cannot control. Arabians react quickly and people new to horses are afraid of this. I remember "Corporal" seeing me at the water tank (when I used to rent turnout/shelter,) started walking towards me and cow kicked my OTTB, who, at the time was giving me problems. He was like that, ALWAYS looking out for me. Best horse, EVER!!! (Don't tell me mare bc she'd weep!) =D
Btw, I do apologize for not posting pictures of Corporal and my other, now passed on herd. I need to make time to download them from DH's computer, so one of these days I'll make a thread. He IS on my opening page on this laptop, which will probably be picture #1.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Corporal said:


> People demean what they cannot control. Arabians react quickly and people new to horses are afraid of this. I remember "Corporal" seeing me at the water tank (when I used to rent turnout/shelter,) started walking towards me and cow kicked my OTTB, who, at the time was giving me problems. He was like that, ALWAYS looking out for me. Best horse, EVER!!! (Don't tell me mare bc she'd weep!) =D
> Btw, I do apologize for not posting pictures of Corporal and my other, now passed on herd. I need to make time to download them from DH's computer, so one of these days I'll make a thread. He IS on my opening page on this laptop, which will probably be picture #1.


My Polish Arab is part QH, but has the same disposition as Polish Arabs, social, but quiet and hardworking. My friend had a pure bred Polish Arab on mounted patrol who was fantastic. There are so many layers to an Arab and many believe they are psychotic airheads.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

wakiya said:


> I'm very interested in the biomechanics of different types of horses. Can anyone tell me or show me what the "proper" movement (especially at the trot) of an arabian horse is? Does it vary among types?


I will have to see if I can find any good videos of some Arabians, and their movement. 

In general, the Arabians of yesterday (like the 1970's for example) had a more natural way of moving, sadly, today, way too many Arabians are trained to move like Saddlebreds. I saw the Arabian stallion *Aramus back in the early 1970s, he was a National Champion in halter and performance, now that horse could really move, and really move well, he literally floated, he was very balanced (none of that dragging along of the hind legs seen too often now due to the training methods used). *Aramus was Polish. Also, the Egyptian stallion *Sakr, was known to be quite amazing, he was a Park horse like *Aramus was, I have read that *Sakr was shown barefoot.

For present day Arabians, the Polish stallion Monogramm really blows the other horses away, he's amazing and passes it on, natural big trot. I know there maybe some videos of him out there, I'll find them if I can.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was hoping I could locate a better video, at the end they show him moving in slow motion...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF-0kuEwsO4#t=18


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts, I kept getting timed out...


Here is the mostly-Crabbet stallion, Taez...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrhLRs7AqEo

I think, just my opinion... that the Polish-bred Arabians tend to be somewhat more "big" at the trot. He was Russian.

Another of my favorites, *Muscat. He sired some nice western horses (as well as many champion halter horses).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAukAt0s7dk


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

AH! Thank you those videos were PERFECT! Gorgeous movers. I see some similarities and differences and I love it. I'm interested in how they (arabs and spanish horses) compare in movement style because they are put together different. (found this paragraph to describe what I mean my mind is fuzzy as I have a migraine):

"Even more important are differences in the hindquarters. The Arabian is famous for its “flagging” tail, created by the unique construction of the pelvic and sacral bones which orients them more horizontally than in most other breeds, and which places the root of the tail comparatively high. The Barb by contrast retains from its Iberian ancestors the rounded haunches, sloping croup, and low tail-set of a horse built not as the Arabian is to race over flat ground, but to coil and spring. The hindquarters of the Barb are those of a horse that can easily perform the war maneuvers most valued in hand-to-hand combat. The Arabs excelled at raiding and their horses are bred for this style of warfare: quickly swooping down upon the enemy, shooting with bow and arrow or (later) the rifle, or throwing the light lance and then racing away in retreat. North African warriors preferred instead to close with the enemy, flashing scimitars whose curving blades were designed to slash the enemy without hurting the horse. They needed a mount that could cavort and wheel, and both the Barb and the horse of Iberia are built precisely for this."

I would love to do a expo or something with the two breeds they are so similar and different it is fascinating.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a thing for Babson arabians. I would LOVE to have one


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This guy is Babson, I like his front end. 

And a nice Polish:










I've always liked Persian arabians as well but they are hard to even find pictures of!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ o,o Hot ****, that's a good looking horse.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

heres a small video of my mare moving..pure arab..grand sire is le fire..this was the day i brought her home..and also a pic included below of her as well..shes 14.1hh...shes tiny..but strong..energetic and aims to please..she also loves hugs XD








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaQyJn_5kC4&list=UUXcABkwmUflwvV38V_GwGuQ


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Me too! I LOVE the Babson Arabians, you cannot beat them when it comes to disposition, they are so mellow and laid back. Also, very athletic.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Love Babson breeding. Also Davenport.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

ArabLuver said:


> Very true!
> 
> Arabian types are as follows:
> 
> ...


Don't forget the French Arabian!

They don't seem as popular and some people are not fond of them because some resemble Thoroughbreds. I've been asked more than once if my girl is an Anglo-Arab but she is not! There are those who believe the French Arabians _do_ have had some Thoroughbred blood sneak in there, but that's up for debate. 

This is Oration, a stallion from French Arabian lines. I claim him as Dory's full uncle because I think he's awesome. :lol:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, so I know this boy was Egyptian:The Desert Splash Arabian

But what type would this one be considered? Sb Royale Heir Arabian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Remali said:


> I was hoping I could locate a better video, at the end they show him moving in slow motion...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF-0kuEwsO4#t=18


Oracle is a Monogramm grandson. Very athletic lines, and beautiful movers!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> OK, so I know this boy was Egyptian:The Desert Splash Arabian
> 
> But what type would this one be considered? Sb Royale Heir Arabian
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


SB Royal Heir is a blend of Crabbet and Polish. One of my very favorites crosses.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Remali said:


> SB Royal Heir is a blend of Crabbet and Polish. One of my very favorites crosses.


Thanks! He was one in a million in my opinion. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of Monogramm, some of you might find this interesting. It about Kordelas (a Monogramm son), but there is a some good footage of Monogramm at the beginning. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY0Edm7RVkw


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't forget the strains…Al Duhaym, Al Saqlawiyat, Al Hadb, Al Abeyyat, Al Kuhaylat and the families within.


----------

